# téléchargement de logiciel MAC depuis un PC



## arno33 (24 Mars 2005)

chers tétus de la pomme,
j'ai  un vieux Mac powerbook 165c systeme 7.0 et j'ai téléchargé depuis mon pc quelques logiciels mac que j'ai copié sur disquette format pc (vieux jeux, Stuffit Expander 4.0 version mac, ...) mais lorsque je lis la disquette sur la mac, les fichiers executables type autoinstall s'affiche comme des fichier pc et le mac ne me propose de les ouvrir qu'avec teachtext.
comment faire?
merci de vos conseils éclairés


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (24 Mars 2005)

Bonjour Arno33,
j'ai le même problème:
donc je "downloade" sur *PC* direct sur une *clé USB* (formatée sous DOS)sans passer ni sur le DD ni sur le bureau, puis chez moi sur mon *Imac* je copie ce fichier sur un* Zip 100 Usb* externe ensuite je transfère sur mon *power PC 6400/250 *qui a un lecteur de disquettes pour enfin transmettre les infos, progs etc. sur mes vieux* LC II,* *475* etc.
Il faudrais que je monte le tout en réseau mes les 3/4 de mes machines sont dans des cartons.(manque de place).
Sinon pour un tel réseau il y a le site trés bien fait de *LANGELIER voir à: *projet ATIC dans le forum *Mac Jurassic.
*(Si quelqu'un a une méthode plus simple je suis preneur...)
Pas d' Internet à la maison....
Désolé.
P J-J


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (24 Mars 2005)

Je rectifie ,
*Musée ATIC* de *Bernard LANGELLIER* sur ce même Forum.


----------



## arno33 (24 Mars 2005)

merci JJ mais ta technique est un peu lourde pour moi; y'a t-il des connaisseurs pour du light?


----------



## fredtravers (24 Mars 2005)

arno33 a dit:
			
		

> merci JJ mais ta technique est un peu lourde pour moi; y'a t-il des connaisseurs pour du light?


???? non ???? pas d'autre solution


----------



## mad'doc (24 Mars 2005)

Il y a une solution: HFVExplorer qui permet de lire et écrire sur des supports Mac avec un PC.
Seul point qui m'a posé problème: je n'ai pas réussi à formater une disquette en volume Mac...
Autre point primordial: C'est long... très long...

Et sinon, on peut aussi installer un émulateur Mac sur un PC mais c'est plus complexe à installer.
D'après ce que j'ai pu lire, BasiliskII serait le mieux.


----------



## NightWalker (24 Mars 2005)

Salut,

En fait, lorsqu'on copie des "exécutables" sur un support DOS, on perd les ressources. Dans la majorité des cas les fichiers à télécharger sont compressés. Il faut les garder compressés lorsque tu les copies sur un support DOS. Par contre sur la machine finale, le décompresseur doit être installé. Par exemple, si StuffIt se trouve aussi sur le suport DOS, il y a de forte chance qu'il ne pourra être utilisé.


----------



## flotow (25 Mars 2005)

Moi, je fais des disquettes 31/2 sur PC, et je les mets direct sur le mac(LC>5500)

Il y a juste pour l'apple//e ou je n'ai AUCUNE solution(a copier en 51/4)


----------



## Grug (25 Mars 2005)

ne jamais decompresser des archives contenant des appli (ou installeur) sur un support dos, cela provoque un perte des ressources qui fait que l'appli ne pourra plus fonctionner sur un mac.
toujours les garder compresser.
cela reste valable pour des applis avec installeur destinées à osx.


----------



## mad'doc (25 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ne jamais decompresser des archives contenant des appli (ou installeur) sur un support dos, cela provoque un perte des ressources qui fait que l'appli ne pourra plus fonctionner sur un mac.
> toujours les garder compresser.
> cela reste valable pour des applis avec installeur destinées à osx.


Parfois, même sans décompresser...


----------



## Langellier (25 Mars 2005)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Arno33, j'ai le même problème: donc je "downloade" sur *PC* direct sur une *clé USB* (formatée sous DOS)sans passer ni sur le DD ni sur le bureau, puis chez moi sur mon *Imac* je copie ce fichier sur un* Zip 100 Usb* externe ensuite je transfère sur mon *power PC 6400/250 *qui a un lecteur de disquettes pour enfin transmettre les infos, progs etc. sur mes vieux* LC II,* *475* etc.
> Il faudrais que je monte le tout en réseau mes les 3/4 de mes machines sont dans des cartons.(manque de place).
> Sinon pour un tel réseau il y a le site trés bien fait de *LANGELIER voir à: *projet ATIC dans le forum *Mac Jurassic.
> *(Si quelqu'un a une méthode plus simple je suis preneur...)
> Pas d' Internet à la maison....Désolé.P J-J


Bonjour, la méthode que j'explique
ici
ne concerne que les disquettes de démarrage. Quand on veut obtenir un fichier ou un logiciel, c'est bien plus simple. Comme expliqué sur ce forum : télécharger le fichier binaire et ne pas le décompresser sur PC, mais seulement une fois arrivé sur mac via une disquette PC..


----------



## arno33 (26 Mars 2005)

merci pour toutes ces réponses; je m'y colle! ...et vous raconte!


----------



## arno33 (26 Mars 2005)

*HFVExplorer* ne marche pas ! (avec moi comme utilisateur!)
peux tu m'expliquer comment tu fais?




			
				mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Il y a une solution: HFVExplorer qui permet de lire et écrire sur des supports Mac avec un PC.
> Seul point qui m'a posé problème: je n'ai pas réussi à formater une disquette en volume Mac...
> Autre point primordial: C'est long... très long...
> 
> ...


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (29 Mars 2005)

Hello,
je suppose que "disquette 31/2" signifie 3 pouce et demi?
Je me permet de rectifier pour les débutants qui switchent et les autres "nioubies" en informatique...


----------



## mad'doc (29 Mars 2005)

arno33 a dit:
			
		

> *HFVExplorer* ne marche pas ! (avec moi comme utilisateur!)
> peux tu m'expliquer comment tu fais?


Sincèrement, je ne l'utilise pas mais j'ai juste récupéré la ROM de mon LC475 pour faire tourner BasiliskII.
Dans tous les cas, il faut insérer la disquette AVANT de lancer HFVExplorer.


----------



## Marcus (30 Mars 2005)

ceci vient de la maniere dont le mac gere les fichiers.
En effet, un fichier sur le mac est en fait compose de 2 fichiers (un fichier de donnees et un autre de ressources)
On peut assimiler les ressources a une sorte de petite base de données sur le fichier, puisqu'il contient plusieurs renseignements sur le fichier.
Les ressources contiennent par exemple, avec quel application ouvrir le fichier, l'icones, etc....
Si on copie avec un pc, le fichier de ressources est perdu, tout simplement...


----------



## arno33 (31 Mars 2005)

comment installer stuffit expander 4.0 sur mon mac? les fichier que j'ai téléchargé sur mon pc sont .hqx  ou install et quand je les copie sur mon mac via une disquette pc, je ne peux l'executer


----------



## Langellier (2 Avril 2005)

arno33 a dit:
			
		

> comment installer stuffit expander 4.0 sur mon mac? les fichier que j'ai téléchargé sur mon pc sont .hqx  ou install et quand je les copie sur mon mac via une disquette pc, je ne peux l'executer


Bonjour
On peut télécharger certains fichiers compressés sur le PC et les transferer tels quels (sans décompression) sur le mac. C'est uniquement sur le mac qu'on décompresse !
Je sais que cela fonctionne pour les fichiers binaires (.bin), mais je ne sais pas si c'est la même chose avec les fichiers .hqx.
En tout état de cause, ne jamais transférer, du pc au mac, des fichiers décompressés, car ils perdent leurs ressources.


----------



## Langellier (2 Avril 2005)

Mes excuses pour la répétition.

cependant, qqn peut-il me dire si on peut télécharger sur PC des fichiers .hqx, pour les mettre sur mac. Merci


----------



## NightWalker (2 Avril 2005)

Oui, mais surtout ne le décompresse pas... tu le copies tel quel sur le Mac...


----------



## arno33 (4 Avril 2005)

et ben ça marche pas quand même!  et puis M...





			
				NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais surtout ne le décompresse pas... tu le copies tel quel sur le Mac...


----------



## Langellier (4 Avril 2005)

arno33 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai  un vieux Mac powerbook 165c systeme 7.0 et j'ai téléchargé depuis mon pc quelques logiciels mac que j'ai copié sur disquette format pc (vieux jeux, Stuffit Expander 4.0 version mac, ...) mais lorsque je lis la disquette sur la mac, les fichiers executables type autoinstall s'affiche comme des fichier pc et le mac ne me propose de les ouvrir qu'avec teachtext.
> comment faire?



Bonjour,

bien sûr pour que la décompression se fasse sur le mac il faut que stuffIt Expander y soit déjà présent. D'où la situation impossible qui consiste à vouloir décompresser une archive contenant elle même le fameux logiciel de décompression.  

J'ai suis tombé sur un site qui proposais de télécharger-décompresser stuffItexpander.hqx. Absurde !!!   Sauf si on décompresse avec une version précédente.
Il faudrait trouver un fichier auto-décompressable (.sea)

J'ai trouvé un site qui explique tout et propose stuffIt Expander 4.0 :
http://www.pratique.fr/net/softs/mac/compress.html


----------



## arno33 (5 Avril 2005)

l'adresse à laquelle tu renvoies te propose de telecharger la version 4.0 sur le site de l'editeur avec un raccourci qui ne marche plus; et sur le site de l'editeur, il n'y a aucun moyen de télécharger des anciennes versions de ce fameux stuffix; shit pour être poli!





			
				Langellier a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> bien sûr pour que la décompression se fasse sur le mac il faut que stuffIt Expander y soit déjà présent. D'où la situation impossible qui consiste à vouloir décompresser une archive contenant elle même le fameux logiciel de décompression.
> 
> ...


----------



## Langellier (5 Avril 2005)

arno33 a dit:
			
		

> l'adresse à laquelle tu renvoies te propose de telecharger la version 4.0 sur le site de l'editeur avec un raccourci qui ne marche plus; et sur le site de l'editeur, il n'y a aucun moyen de télécharger des anciennes versions de ce fameux stuffix; shit pour être poli!


Bonjour

Si stuffIt Expander 4.0 est introuvable, la solution est de demander à un mac user ringard mais généreux l'envoi postal d'une disquette contenant stuffIt Expander 4.0 (si cela ne pose pas de pb juridiques). NB : Expander est très léger (300 Ko environ).
On trouve aussi StuffIt Expander sur de nomreux CD-ROM mac des années 1996 - 1997 je pense. Il était livré avec Netscape 4 je croix. Mais voilà il faut pour cela un lecteur de Cd-rom sur la machine !!!


----------



## NightWalker (5 Avril 2005)

arno33 a dit:
			
		

> et ben ça marche pas quand même!  et puis M...



C'est bizarre ton histoire... normalement les anciens fichiers compressés sont décompressables avec les dernière versions de expander...

Quand tu dis que ça ne marche pas, qu'est-ce que ça fait exactement ?

Fichier non reconnu ?

Quand tu double clique dessus ça ne fait rien ?

Quel est le message d'erreur ?


----------



## arno33 (6 Avril 2005)

c'est que je n'arrive pas à installer ,sur mon vieux mac, stuffit expander 4.0 qui est en version compressé ! du coup je peux décompresser aucun autre soft! re M... de B.. de M.
mais effectivement, s'il existe un possesseur d'une disquette de stuffit expander 4.0, je serais sauvé...




			
				NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> C'est bizarre ton histoire... normalement les anciens fichiers compressés sont décompressables avec les dernière versions de expander...
> 
> Quand tu dis que ça ne marche pas, qu'est-ce que ça fait exactement ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Langellier (6 Avril 2005)

arno33 a dit:
			
		

> c'est que je n'arrive pas à installer ,sur mon vieux mac, stuffit expander 4.0 qui est en version compressé ! du coup je peux décompresser aucun autre soft! ....
> mais effectivement, s'il existe un possesseur d'une disquette de stuffit expander 4.0, je serais sauvé...


Bonjour

1) J'ai stuffIt Expander 4.0, je peux envoyer une disquette. Pour cela envoie-moi un message privé (la-haut) pour me communiquer ton adresse. 

2) Je viens de vérifier que les fichiers hqx téléchargés depuis internet sur un PC et transmis tels quels (sans décompression) sur un mac (ici j'ai choisi un ordi sous syst 7), se font très bien décompréssés par stuffIt Expander version mac (celle que je vais t'envoyer).


----------



## arno33 (18 Avril 2005)

cher bernard L., 

j'ai bien reçu ta fameuse disquette format mac avec stuffit expander 4.0 (que je laisse à dispo d'un interressé!) et que j'ai pu installer sur mon vieux mac. malheureusement, les vieux jeux libres de droit (type pacman) en version mac compressé que je récupère sur le net via un pc ne peuvent pas être décompressés ni depuis la disquette format pc ni depuis le DD du mac lorque je fait une copie du fichier de la disquette format pc vers le mac...
suis-je clair?, moi, je trouve pas!!!
est-ce que j'effectue une mauvaise manip?, mes fichiers téléchargés sont-ils corrompus, suis-je un blaireau?
y'a t-il des "moins mous du ciboulo que moi" qui auraient des idées?
merci


----------



## Langellier (18 Avril 2005)

Bonjour
Si les jeux sont au format binaire (. bin) ou au format hqx, le téléchargement, même depuis un PC, devrait aboutir à une décompression... sur Mac. Maintenant, il se peut que cela dépende de la version de StuffIt (??). Il se peut que la version 4 ne puisse pas décompressés des fichiers récents (?).


----------



## Bernard53 (18 Avril 2005)

Maintenant que vous avez StuffIt Expander version 4 téléchargez l'installateur de la version 5.5 à cet url. La version 4 vous permettra de décompresser cette archive. La version 5.5, qui permet de décompresser un plus grand nombre d'archives, fonctionne sur Système 7.1.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (19 Avril 2005)

*Pour Arno 33,*
le mieux pour des transfert de* PC* à *Mac* quelles que soient les applications :c'est de downloader directement sur *une clé USB *les softs (Mac notament) puis de le transférer sur le mac destinataire ensuite; bonjour la manoeuvre : décompression , création des images- disques avec Disk copy , instalation des softs...
Bon courage ça marche très bien , un peu long.
P J-J


----------



## mad'doc (20 Avril 2005)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:
			
		

> *Pour Arno 33,*
> le mieux pour des transfert de* PC* à *Mac* quelles que soient les applications :c'est de downloader directement sur *une clé USB *les softs (Mac notament) puis de le transférer sur le mac destinataire ensuite; bonjour la manoeuvre : décompression , création des images- disques avec Disk copy , instalation des softs...
> Bon courage ça marche très bien , un peu long.
> P J-J


A condition d'avoir de l'USB sur le JurassicMac qui a besoin du soft


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (20 Avril 2005)

Eh oui! bien vu ,

donc je connecte ma clé sur mon Imac (Os9.0), je copie l'ensemble des données mac sur une cartouche Zip 100 amovible (si ça existait au siècle précédant)unité chère mais encore active.
Puis avec ce Zip à la main je traverse le jardin , j'entre dans le cabanon/atelier/foutoir! et là j'introduis cette cartouche dans la bécane qui en as le plus besoin ensuite on peut faire des transferts d'une machine à l'autre par disquettes ou en installant les Jurassics Mac en réseau.
Il cohabitent bien tous ensemble malgré leurs différences d'ages et d'OS : 7.0 à 9.0
J'ai encore des LC III , 475 Performa 5400 , 6500 etc en cours de restauration reconfiguration.
A +
P J-J


----------



## mad'doc (20 Avril 2005)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:
			
		

> Eh oui! bien vu ,
> 
> donc je connecte ma clé sur mon Imac (Os9.0), je copie l'ensemble des données mac sur une cartouche Zip 100 amovible (si ça existait au siècle précédant)unité chère mais encore active.
> Puis avec ce Zip à la main je traverse le jardin , j'entre dans le cabanon/atelier/foutoir! et là j'introduis cette cartouche dans la bécane qui en as le plus besoin ensuite on peut faire des transferts d'une machine à l'autre par disquettes ou en installant les Jurassics Mac en réseau.
> ...


A condition d'avoir un lecteur ZIP (interne ou externe) sur le JurassicMac qui a besoin du soft


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2005)

Je lis ici et là que certains d'entre vous ont des difficultés à faire communiquer des Mac récents avec leurs grands frères plus anciens munis d'un modem RTC. Je vous livre ici un truc utilisé pour passer des données entre Mac dotés de modems : vous avez besoin d'une version de Claris/AppleWorks antérieure à la 6 (3, 4 ou 5, voire plus ancienne) sur les deux Mac. Vous reliez les deux modems via un cable RJ 11, et pouvez alors transférer des données entre les mac en utilisant le module "Communication" de Claris/AppleWorks. J'avais utilisé cette ruse pour transférer des données de mon iMac vers un Quadra 700 naguère, faut pas être pressé, mais ça fonctionne. Dans les réglages, testez en partant du plus rapide, et en remontant jusqu'à en trouver un fiable. Avec le Modem 14400 du Quadra, j'avais réussi à passer à 9600.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (21 Avril 2005)

Bonjour , c'est sûr ,si j'avais eu des modems sur toute mes "bécanes j'aurai tenté la solution de *P*ascal , quant à avoir un zip 100 ( pour *M*ac d'oc)  c'est très facile on en trouve plein autour de 15 euros .
J'ai reçu le mien ce matin (Inforoots à Marseille). 
c'est moin cher et plus simple que de coller 5 ou 6 modems dans les carcasses des macs.
A + 
P J-J


----------



## zebigbug (21 Avril 2005)

arno33 a dit:
			
		

> chers tétus de la pomme,
> j'ai un vieux Mac powerbook 165c systeme 7.0 et j'ai téléchargé depuis mon pc quelques logiciels mac que j'ai copié sur disquette format pc (vieux jeux, Stuffit Expander 4.0 version mac, ...) mais lorsque je lis la disquette sur la mac, les fichiers executables type autoinstall s'affiche comme des fichier pc et le mac ne me propose de les ouvrir qu'avec teachtext.
> comment faire?
> merci de vos conseils éclairés


 

Tu as le type et le createur qui c'est mis en type pc ..

Pour ouvrir les fichiers .sit , c'est simple ti les mets sur stuffit ou tu les ouvres via stuffit et c'est bon ..

Pour les fichier bin pareil cela marche ...

POur les programmes en théorie c'est foutu !

Voila ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2005)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour , c'est sûr ,si j'avais eu des modems sur toute mes "bécanes j'aurai tenté la solution de *P*ascal , quant à avoir un zip 100 ( pour *M*ac d'oc)  c'est très facile on en trouve plein autour de 15 euros .
> J'ai reçu le mien ce matin (Inforoots à Marseille).
> c'est moin cher et plus simple que de coller 5 ou 6 modems dans les carcasses des macs.
> A +
> P J-J



Pas besoin d'avoir un modem sur chaque bécane, un seul modem externe suffit ! Par ailleurs, cette astuce s'adressait à tout le monde, pas à quelqu'un en particuliers.


----------



## zebigbug (21 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin d'avoir un modem sur chaque bécane, un seul modem externe suffit ! Par ailleurs, cette astuce s'adressait à tout le monde, pas à quelqu'un en particuliers.




Voyons grand un disque SCSI formater PC dans un mac ... ;-)


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2005)

zebigbug a dit:
			
		

> Voyons grand un disque SCSI formater PC dans un mac ... ;-)



La communication de modem à modem, c'est évident, est à utiliser lorsqu'on à rien de plus pratique sous la main, et en tout état de cause, avec la méthode que j'ai indiqué, ne fonctionne qu'entre Mac, ClarisWorks PC étant dépourvu du module de communication.


----------



## zebigbug (22 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> La communication de modem à modem, c'est évident, est à utiliser lorsqu'on à rien de plus pratique sous la main, et en tout état de cause, avec la méthode que j'ai indiqué, ne fonctionne qu'entre Mac, ClarisWorks PC étant dépourvu du module de communication.




La méthode du modem est lente mais relativement simple 

la méthode du disque dur est rapide pour les grandes quantités de données mais il faut monter et demonter les machines ...
Mais il aut un carte scsi pc ...


----------

